# How to get sound file



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I downloaded some music videos from Youtube with real player basic. I only want the music though. How do I get the music and put it on a cd?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

There are about 20 thousand ways to do that. Youtube has a backdoor file downloader that you can download the FLV file. From there you can convert with a flv to mp3 converter. Just do a serach. Also they have Youtube flv file grabbers. I have one now, but I forgot the name(at work now) Just click on it, and it will download the flv file.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Also, the latest Real player basic comes with a converter to just keep the MP3 file, get the lastest version and your good to go!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

That is what I did. Thanks for the reply.


----------

